# Co2 Diffusor



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

O.K guys i'm looking for some help here. I'm sick of messing around with DIY reactors and all that jazz. I want another method of diffusing the co2. Where can i buy a glass diffusor or something like that large enough for a 75? I think i would like all the little bubbles anyways


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Aqua Botanic Aquarium Plants Sales and Forums sells the "Mighty" Glass diffusers and should be just right for your 75 gallon tank. Also, eBay Store - AQUATICMAGIC: Plastic plants, Moss, Hikari has a couple of glass diffusers to choose from.

I also believe Aquarium Equipment and Supplies - Aqua Buys still has the Boyu version for purchase.

-John N.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

does anyone recommend any one over they others? if so why? any experiences? Thanks for the quick reply by the way.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's a discussion on the Rhinox Diffusers at aqmagic.com to get you started in your research on the best diffusers out there. For the most part they are all the same, difference being surface disk size. The larger the disk the more bubbles created which is better.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I got 3 nano diffusers from AQMagic...I like them, so far. =)
He shipped them along with my manifold for cheap shipping. The Rhinox are too large for my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm thinking of trying the rhinox 5000. agree that would be a good choice?


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

i went with the mighty diffusor hope i don't regret not getting the rhinox.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

well the results are in, and i regret going with the mighty diffusor. I ordered this diffusor on 10-23-06 and just recieved it today which i think took too long. I unpacked it and it looked as if the ceramic disk was damaged. i hook everything up and as i suspected bubbles only come out of one small spot on the disk and they are much larger than i had expected. I'm dissapointed, hopefully the customer service is good and they will make things right. can't say anything bad about aquabotanics yet, because it could just me a fluke, nonetheless i'm dissapointed. anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*CO2 diffuser DIY*

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html

The procurement of all the bits and pieces took longer than build 2 diffusers took? This method results in no additional "stuff" in you tank.

Cheers;


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

i got mine on ebay, real nice


----------



## snoopfish (Dec 19, 2005)

If you like all the small bubbles then feed your co2 into a powerhead and it makes a great diffusor and distributes the co2 nicely around the tank. This has been the best method for my tank so far, and I have tried all the other ways of diffusing co2.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I recently sprang for an ADA Pollen Glass from ADG and love it ( which is a good thing considering the price ). The bubbles are as fine, if not finer, than those produced by a limewood diffuser and I had it 4 days after ordering it. So, if you don't mind laying out $80-$90 for one I'd recommend it.


----------

